# About me



## Ciminera (May 2, 2017)

Hi, just refure to me as Mike, i am 58, years old on the 4th of July this year, ( a very young, and very fit 58, year old i may add), was born in Mariglianella, Napoli, moved to Wales in the U.K. with my partents at the age of 5, moved back to Italy some 16, years ago to a place called Montefiorino in thje province of Modena, moved back to Wales for family reasons relating to my wife some six years ago. i have my own business in central Swansea, an Italian deli, and cafe bar, called Campanilismo, and my own home near by, despite this, i am not at all happy here, and i am desperate to come back and live in Italy, this time in the region i am from, want to live in, or as close to Sorrento as possible, and i am looking to work in Sorrento also. hoping this is not going to be to dificult as i am thinking english speaking is desireable in a holiday area. also willing to accept any type of work, though i have been a chef for a number of years, and still do all, the cooking in my own business now.
So, armed with a little information about me, is there anyone out there that can point mke in the right direction ???
I would be most gratful.


----------

